# I need a carpenter.



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Heres the story. My father in law started their backporch. Unfortunately he took a spill while stepping over the bottom rail. He is 81 years old, so this did not go over very well. He has worked hard all his life and doesnt know how to let someone else do some of the work. I want a carpenter (no want-to-bes) to come finish at least the floor of the porch. I think when he gets better he can handle the rails. This will allow my inlaws to get in and out of the house for the time being. The materials are already here. I need someone immediately. Anyone interested, give me a call today at 850-982-4174.

Thanks

Mead


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you try Steve Blackwell? He has done some work for me and others on the forum. His number is 255-0969.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Im tied up the next few weeks butshoot Mark( The Hired Hand ) A pm and he might be able to get over and finish it. If he cant call me and I may be able to find someone else. 255-0498


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *wflgator (10/30/2009)*Did you try Steve Blackwell? He has done some work for me and others on the forum. His number is 255-0969.


+1... Steve has been working for me for about 3 years and I have recommended him to several members. He does great work and is a master carpenter


----------

